# Turn Signal Cancelling Cam



## missace84 (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to install a new turn signal cancelling cam in my 65 GTO and it's got a tilt wheel upgraded woodgrain option wheel, someone told me this means it's different... Can anyone help me find a diagram?? A bunch of springs/parts shot out of it so I cannot just take it apart slowly and copy! thanks!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
If you could take a picture of the parts you have we may be able to help you out.


----------



## missace84 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will do that today and post it here shortly.. thanks!


----------

